# wago 750-671



## calvin (10 Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin im Moment mit der Wago am arbeiten und Programmiere über e!cockpit. 

Meine Aufgabe ist es mit der Karte 750-671 ein Schrittmotor anzusteuern. Frage wäre ob mir jemand eine Erklärung schicken kann wie man das in FUP realisiert.

ich habe aus der Bibliothek den: FbPower; Fbmoverealative und denn Fbreadactuall position genommen.


----------



## dingo (10 Dezember 2020)

Hast Du die Beispiele in e!CockPit angesehen?:


----------



## calvin (10 Dezember 2020)

nein hatte ich noch nicht bin noch nicht wirklich vertraut mit dem Programm.

war aber sehr hilfreich danke dir


----------



## Ch.Pilz (26 Juli 2021)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

Ich stehe vor der Aufgabe zwei Stepper, angeschlossen an die Treiber 750-671,  mittels e!cockpit zu programmieren. In dieser Programmierung bin ich Neuling, bitte um Rücksicht. 

Diese sollen beide jeweils eine Obere Endlage anfahren. Jeder der Steppertreiber hat einen eigenen Sensor, dieser ist an den Referenzeingang DI2+ angeschlossen und wird auch ausgelesen. Wenn die Sensoren auslösen, sollen die Stepper anhalten, eine Umdrehung (in meinem Fall 12800 Schritte) zurück aus dem Sensor fahren und die Aktuelle Position im im FBReadActualPosition mittel FBSetPosition auf Null setzen. 

Ich hatte gehofft das ich das über den FBHome realisieren kann, leider wird der Sensor überfahren. Die Einstellungen im IO-Konfig ist:
Speed: 100
Acc: 100
Distance: 0 ( war aber auch schon auf -12800)
Switch: Refence
direktion: negative

Am FBHome:
Enable ist ein Software Switch
XPositv bzw. XNegativ ist jeweils das Statusbyte 3 Bit 1 (der Referenzsensor) angeschlossen.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## schlittk (9 August 2021)

Hallo Ch.Pilz,

wenn du Reference_To_Ref_Switch auf Referenzschalter stellst, wird der Referenzschalter ja nachdem von wo du ihn anfährst überfahren bis er wieder freigegeben wird und auf die negative oder positive Seite des Referenzschalters positioniert, wie unter Reference_Ref_Switch_pos angegeben. Wenn du nicht willst das dein Referenzschalter überfahren werden darf musst du Reference_To_Ref_Switch auf Endschalter stellen.

Zu den FBHome:
Ja wenn du Enable in der Software auf True setzt startet die Referenzfahrt, zuvor musst du aber xPositiv=true und xNegativ=false setzen um eine Referenzfahrt in positiver Richtung zu starten oder xPositiv=false und xNegativ=true für eine Referenzfahrt in negativer Richtung.

Gruß schlittk


----------

